# DIY Triple 46" Monitor stand



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

This is the 46'' triple screen style I want to set-up, ofcourse the desk will be bigger or atleaast wider. What I want to make is a screen stand as this:










This is the system, of course the desktop will be bigger but maybe the looks the same.










This picture is to give a perspective from the subwoofer.


----------



## Cyberfloatie (Jun 1, 2011)

Drool!


----------



## Basite (Nov 29, 2012)

Keep in mind that 3 46" screens are substantially heavier, and with a different centre of gravity.

Designing the mount shouldn't be so much of a problem, many ways to do that yourself, but If I were to design it, I'd mount the stand to the desk. Not like a foot on the picture you've given, but actually mounted on the desk, with screws and contact glue or so.  

Good luck, and, pictures as you go, this will be a nice build 

regards,
Bert.


----------

